# Marbury not in All-star game



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Marbury was screwed. He should of made it....


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Who would have you cut to make room for him? Did he deserve it over fellow non-member James?

Legit questions, not saying you're wrong.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the bucks are having a great year, but michael redd is NOT better than stephon.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Marbury over Paul Pierce. Thats for sure.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh please. Marbury hasn't even played 20 games in the east this year, and he led the Suns to the worst record in the west. The Knicks have yet to beat a single good team since his arrival, and the east is deep at PG. Sorry, he ain't a clear all-star. Redd deserved it, he's averaging 22 ppg and most importantly, the Bucks have a BETTER RECORD than the Knicks despite being less talented.

Lebron had the stats, but so did Ricky Davis and Jalen Rose last year. Stat padding on a bad team doesn't make you a star. If it did, then Abdur-Rahim deserves to be an all-star more than Lebron because he plays PF, something few other Eastern all-stars can do (there are only 4 guys on the team that can play PF or C).

Maybe if Marbury had been acquired sooner, but I definitely wouldn't give him a spot on the EAST all-star team (unless there is an injury) as he's played only 14 of his 48 games in the east.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

All-star ratings, just went down!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> All-star ratings, just went down!!!


I think it will still be an exciting game. For years the Nets had very few people in the games and I always was watching.

-Petey


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I truely dont understand why Marbury wont be there, but im sure he'll prove that he should have been there by the time the season is over. I was gonna take the night off of work to watch the game, but now I rather make my money and maybe catch the highlights on sports center.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I will boycott the All-Star game. Where is Lebron? How come Grant Hill made it in his rookie year? Maybe Lebron should have played SF so he could have won the vote like Hill did. And so he'd be playing at a position he could actually BE considered an all-star at.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I will boycott the All-Star game. Where is Lebron? How come Grant Hill made it in his rookie year? Maybe Lebron should have played SF so he could have won the vote like Hill did. And so he'd be playing at a position he could actually BE considered an all-star at.


Because he didnt desreve it


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

I have no problem with it because of the Conference switch. He's only played 15 games in the Eastern Conference, and it wouldn't be fair to the guys who have played 50 games in the Eastern Conference.

If he came from an Eastern Conference team, then you could make a case, but its not the situation.

He'll make the All-Star team next year without any problems.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> Because he didnt desreve it


Maybe you can explain why he didnt deserve it.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

rashidi, ray allen made it and he only played like 10 games TOTAL this year. I dont get it, you said marbury was an easy choice as an all star, now your saying he doesnt deserve it?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> Because he didnt desreve it


i think he did...20 6 and 6 is great for any player in the nba, and he is getting it done as a rook


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I will boycott the All-Star game. Where is Lebron? How come Grant Hill made it in his rookie year? Maybe Lebron should have played SF so he could have won the vote like Hill did. And so he'd be playing at a position he could actually BE considered an all-star at.


Thing is, Hill was a legitmate SF. Otherwise what position did he really play?

-Petey


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Good, our team needs the rest.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Good, our team needs the rest.


Bravo! I agree. 

I'd rather see him sitting on the couch drinking a beer with Van Horn and Hardaway, plotting strategy for the home stretch.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Maybe you can explain why he didnt deserve it.


1. Jason Kidd, Baron Davis, Allen Iverson, Tracy McGrady, Paul Pierce, Michael Redd.
2. If Lebron is so good, then how come the Cavs have a worse record than Milwuakee? I keep hearing that Redd is undeserving, but the Bucks are 4th in the east with a team that isn't anymore talented than Cleveland's.
3. If Lebron played SF regularly, he'd have made the team. He'd probably have got voted on with Carter. It's a lot easier to give him a spot there when his only competition is Carter and Artest. This is because...
4. Lebron isn't even a top 3 PG in the east.

And yes, I was being sarcastic about Lebron to draw out particular responses to my statements. I'm soooo teh manipulator.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> Bravo! I agree.
> ...




Yes, even better than sitting at home during the all-star break and resting is sitting at home resting, and forming a team comaraderie.

Much like NJ has or the Grizz are starting to do.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Just hope that Marbury doesn't drink while driving this time.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Yes, even better than sitting at home during the all-star break and resting is sitting at home resting, and forming a team comaraderie.
> 
> Much like NJ has or the Grizz are starting to do.


Forgot the Kings, they are well known as being pals on and off the court, spending weekends with their families together and some holidays.

-Petey


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I got lots of love for Starbury...the #1 PG in the league...but the conference switch hurt his chances at an all-star bid. Who really cares if he makes all-star? Everyone in the league knows he is the toughest PG to guard and his team a force to be reckoned.


----------

